# Quelques infos sur la version native d'OpenOffice.org (sans X11)



## ericb2 (20 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Quelques mots sur le port natif d'OpenOffice.org sous Mac OS X (sans X11)

Il reste plein de choses à faire avant de parler de version utilisable, mais un grand pas à récemment été fait: nous travaillons directement sur le logiciel, et plus sur des petits binaires qui servaient à vérifier pas à pas ce qui marchait (ou pas).

Nous n'utilisons plus du tout X11, et à part base, beaucoup de fonctionnalités sont déjà disponibles.

La version que j'utilise pour les copies d'écran ne démarre pas encore de façon classique, mais cela ne devrait pas trop tarder.

En ce qui concerne les menus natifs, nous sommes en train de travailler sur leur implémentation, mais c'est un peu complexe et demandera du temps.

Pour les contrôles natifs, le travail est en cours : *copie_christian*
Plus visuel que des mots, je viens juste de bloguer sur le sujet* ICI
*
Enfin, pour les curieux, j'ai mis plein de screenshots ici : *screenshots_20aout*



Cordialement,
Eric Bachard


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Août 2006)

g&#233;niale !!! :love:

&#231;a c'ets vraiment super, j'esp&#232;re que OOo prendra du m&#234;me coup un petit boost parce que la version actuel Mac est plus lentes que les version Linux et Windows !


P.S.: 3821 mail !!! tu les regardes jamais ou t'es super spamm&#233; ?? 


PIAF : pourquoi la police du menu (fichier edition ...) elle change de temps en temps (genre elle est normal, puis gras italique, puis &#231;a change juste pour "&#233;diter" et "affichage"...) ??

PIAF 2 : pour mettre le menu dans la barre de menu osx (j'esp&#232;re que ce n'est pas en priorit&#233; &#233;lev&#233;e, faut surtout plus de rapidit&#233 vous allez utiliser quoi ? Cocoa ? wxWidget ? autre chose ? un truc maison peut-&#234;tre ?


----------



## ericb2 (20 Août 2006)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi on dit que la version Mac est lente ? (d'accord je sui s sur un Mac Intel). En fait, je dis ça parce que je compile des versions Linux régulièrement, et je ne vois pas de différence ?

Pour le mails, en fait c'est ma petite boite à lettre, qui me sert de sauvegarde pour les mails reçus en // sur une autre machine (ou je lis tout, du moins j'essaye).

En ce qui concerne les spams, j'avoue que le filtrage de free est très efficace (directement sur le serveur, et on peut ajouter des règles).

Bien vu pour la police du menu : on n'a encore quelques couacs, et j'ai aussi changé la résolution au cours de mes tests, ce qui explique une partie des changements.

Pour finir, je suis en train de tester les contrôles natifs .. et ça marche !!  Bon, il va y avoir des réglages, mais c'est toujours ça 


À suivre 


-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## ericb2 (20 Août 2006)

Vite fait, les premières copies d'écran avec les conotrôles natifs : native_controls_part1

-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Août 2006)

c'est quoi les contr&#244;les natif ?? 

les cases &#224; cocher etc ??


pas compris... :rose:


----------



## ericb2 (21 Août 2006)

ericb->truk2oof

Oui, les cases &#224; cocher, les ascenseurs.. etc. 

D'ailleurs, je suis juste en train de travailler dessus !

De fa&#231;on plus "geek", dans le code, il s'agit de :

CTRL_RADIOBUTTON
CTRL_CHECKBOX
CTRL_SCROLLBAR
CTRL_COMBOBOX
CTRL_SPINBOX
 ...

etc, soit entre 10 et 20 contr&#244;les a "Aqua-iser" 


Pour info, le menu natif semble fonctionner "as-expected "

cf : *screenshot_menu_natif*

Note: cette copie d'&#233;cran a &#233;t&#233; faite par Pavel Janik

&#192; suivre 


-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## tatouille (21 Août 2006)

ericb2 a dit:
			
		

> ericb->truk2oof
> 
> Oui, les cases &#224; cocher, les ascenseurs.. etc.
> 
> ...


la version cocoa back-end de GTK est bien avanc&#233; quelques coup de mains sont les bienvenues
avec un 
openoffice-gtk-cocoa-dialog

par exemple le travail serait plus easy au lieu de toucher au corps


----------



## ericb2 (21 Août 2006)

ericb->tatouille

Merci pour la suggestion, je ne savais pas que la libgtk-cocoa était aussi avancée 

En fait, on teste les contrôles avec des méthodes comme CreatePushButtonControl() .. etc , pour le theme, sauf erreur de compréhension de ma part, les kTheme* seront utilisés ...etc.

C'était la première solution que nous testions, mais il semble qu'on va bientôt changer pour l'utilisation de HIView, comme Pavel vient de le proposer. J'ai un peu lu la doc, c'est bien pensé, et semble plus pérenne que ce qu'on utilise actuellement.

Pour revenir à ce qu tu suggères, si jamais on utilisait gtk, est-ce que cela suppose qu'on embarque la libgtk-cocoa, ou est-elle fournie avec Mac OS X ?


-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## tatouille (21 Août 2006)

ericb2 a dit:
			
		

> ericb->tatouille
> 
> Merci pour la suggestion, je ne savais pas que la libgtk-cocoa était aussi avancée
> 
> ...



ca dépend de l'avancé je dirais
tout les controls spécifiqueq à x11 ne sont pas portés

pour un premier temps inside je pense
http://developer.imendio.com/projects/gtk-macosx

un deployment des lib framework umbrella 
pourquoi pas

Gtk+Core.framework/Gtk+Core
Gtk+Core.framework/Resources/libgtk+.dylib
Gtk+Core.framework/Resources/libgnome.dylib
Gtk+Core.framework/Resources/libcairo.dylib
Gtk+Core.framework/Resources/libxml2.dylib 
Gtk+Core.framework/Resources/libxslt.dylib 
Gtk+Core.framework/Resources/libloudmouth.dylib 
Gtk+Core.framework/Resources/libglade.dylib 
Gtk+Core.framework/Resources/libgossip.dylib
Gtk+Core.framework/Resources/libpng.dylib
Gtk+Core.framework/Resources/libjpeg.dylib
Gtk+Core.framework/Resources/libtiff.dylib

...


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Août 2006)

trop cool le screenshot avec le menu en natif !!!! :love:


----------



## clampin (22 Août 2006)

Pas mal les screenshots....


----------



## ericb2 (23 Août 2006)

ericb->tatouille

En fait, j'ai peur que &#231;a fasse trop augmenter la taille du package, et je ne sais pas si on peut demander aux utilisateurs Mac d'installer autre chose , car on retombe dans le travers de X11 : installer un paquet suppl&#233;mentaire.

Pour l'instant, on travaille avec l'Appearance manager, mais nous faisons des tests avec HIView (qui semble fonctionner).

Le seul probl&#232;me que nous essayons de bien tester concerne le compositing: vcl (notre -vieux- "moteur de rendu graphique" ) pourrait interf&#233;rer avec HIView dans certains cas rares.

En tout cas, merci pour ta suggestion, et qui sait ... une fois une premi&#232;re version stabilis&#233;e ?


&#192; suivre


----------



## ericb2 (25 Août 2006)

Pour les d&#233;veloppeurs qui souhaiteraient nous donner un coup de main, j'ajoute qu'il y a un meeting ce soir (en anglais), &#224; partir de 23h.

Channel #ooo_macport
Serveur : irc.freenode.net 

Mon nickname est ericb2

Ces meetings sont publics, et toute personne int&#233;ress&#233;e par le d&#233;veloppement d'OpenOffice.org
sous Mac OS X est la bienvenue.

Plus d'informations:  http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/MacOSXPortMeetings

Ce message a &#233;t&#233; modifi&#233; par *ericb2* - aujourd'hui, 15:35.


----------



## tatouille (31 Août 2006)

je vous ai pas oubli&#233; mais j'ai eu du boulot

j'ai fait quelques tests avec plusieurs droplets
pour savoir si ca marche

Calc.app
Writer.app
Drawer.app

c'est foirosse mais on s'en sort

j'ai fait un deploiement comme ceci

Open Office Suite/
Open Office Suite/Office
Open Office Suite/Calc.app
Open Office Suite/Writer.app
Open Office Suite/Drawer.app

mais ce truc sans les sources c'est chiant car en faite il faudrait un deuxieme Apple Event
pour que les droplets puissent communiquer entre eux

pour le reste ; je parlais de lancer un safe thread et communiquer et partager les events
X11 et Apple

http://developer.apple.com/samplecode/X11CallCarbonAndCocoa/listing8.html


----------



## Fondug (1 Septembre 2006)

Super boulot !!


----------



## ericb2 (1 Septembre 2006)

ericb->tatouille

ça a l'air très intéressant ce que tu proposes ! J'ai vu qu'une autre solution a été dicustée pendant le repas, mais je n'ai pas lu plus que ça. Peut être que c'était la même chose ? 

Sinon, pour les sources, il n'y a pas de problème, je peux te donner toutes les infos et même plus avec la page de wiki pour les builds de la version native :  *page AquaBuild*

Et si tu veux plus d'infos, tu passes sur #ooo_macport, et quelqu'un te répondra surement.

À+

Eric

P.S. : il y a meeting ce soir à 21:10 UTC == 23:00  CEST (Paris)  sur ce même channel. ( Server irc.freenode.net ). Pour ceux qui veulent discuter venez vers 22h~22h30, le meeting ne sera pas commencé ;-)


----------

